# Anyone care to guess on sex?



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

I purchased these guys in July. They were around 4 to 6 months old. Any guess to which sex they are?


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

#1 and #2 top veiw


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

#1 and #2 in viv


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Too young to sex.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

If they were 4 to 6 months old in July, that would make them 6 to 8 months old now. Judging by their size in comparison to the dime in the picture, how confident are you that they are that old? They seem a little small.

With auratus, sexes are not often apparent until about a year old, sometimes even longer. I could not readily visibly sex my Costa Rican Auratus until they were about 18 months old.


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

That is a nickel in the picture. They seem large to me comparing them to my leucs that are 4 months old.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ha, totally looked at that wrong. 

Give them a few more months or so, then post some newer pics.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Probably a male or female.


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL thanks Mitch


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Once fully mature the sexes shouldn't be too difficult to distinguish. Mature females are much more plump and larger than males. I would say in my auratus group the males are 2/3 the size of the females.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Tortoisekeeper,...way off subject, but what kind of tortoises do you have???


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

Prior to hurricane Katrina I had a tortoise rescue. I had Red Foots, Sulcata, Russians, Golden Greeks, Hinge backs, Malasians and box turtles. After Katrina my husband and I moved to TN and I had to re home all of the torts. My husband died in Sept of 2010 and I moved back to Louisiana. I don't have any torts now. I decided I would try PDF's. I always wanted them but DH would not let me have fruit flies.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow!! What a crappy series of events....I hope the best for you in the future, if it hasn't happened already!!!


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Erik


----------

